

RE2 – a regex engine not susceptible to denial of service attacks - romanhn
https://code.google.com/p/re2/

======
romanhn
If you are developing server-side code where a user supplies both a regex and
the content, be aware that it is trivial to DDOS most regex engines - see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReDoS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReDoS). The
RE2 library leaves out certain features of the regular expression "language"
(such as backreferences) in order to achieve linear time execution and limited
memory footprint. Much better than most build-in language regex engines. Not
affiliated with them, but figured it might be useful for some.

------
SixSigma
For more background on this library, read Russ' excellent articles on Regular
Expressions

[http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/](http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/)

